# what is the best Big turbo AWD 02m or 02j quattro transmission? which holds power reliably..



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

what is the best Big turbo AWD 02m or 02j quattro transmission? which holds power reliably..

and which has the best gear ratios?

and which would be sought after the most?

I am currently trying to find an awd transmission to hook up to my awp 1.8t in my gti to then make the car awd in the long run but i want to know some details on which 02m is best and which one is most similar to the GLI 02M which can safely hold around 600hp

please provide transmission code's: DQB FZL or w/e ones u know are good!


im aware i will need to upgrade shift forks more than likely and a LSD is a Duh... so keep this in mind with the above info.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

There is no 02J AWD trans. And the big thing to look for is the one piece case casting (not the bell housing half). The R32 02M's have a removable black stamped metal plate on the end of the trans that allows access and is a known weak point since the plate houses one bearing for one of the shafts. The early 4 cylinder 02M's don't have this, and don't have the issue. That said, the gearing is short on all the 4 cylinder AWD 02M's in the US. I'm in the middle of putting FWD 02M gears into an AWD 02M, but haven't gotten around to figuring out how to shim the actual gear stacks. Shimming the diff is easy, the stacks not so much. Unless you're really trying to custom spec gear ratios to your intended uses, they're all about the same short of sourcing a TDI trans from across the pond.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

The first two gears in my DQB are shorter than the 02M from my GLI but the other four are a bit longer... both transmissions have the bigger clutch size that handles torque better than the 5-speeds.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

All_Euro said:


> The first two gears in my DQB are shorter than the 02M from my GLI but the other four are a bit longer... both transmissions have the bigger clutch size that handles torque better than the 5-speeds.


Yes, but the finals are different between them. I have a DBQ, FHB, FML, FMR, and ERR, and there's not much real world differences between them. 

Code	1	2	3	4	5	6


DRP	37.6	61.1	90.0	118.2	148.5	178.6
DQB	38.8	63.0	92.9	121.9	153.2	184.3
ERR	42.1	68.3	97.1	124.9	154.1	185.4
FML	42.1	67.7	96.2	122.8	151.1	185.1
FSR	42.1	67.7	96.2	122.8	151.1	185.1
FSW	50.0	90.4	142.5 207.0	256.5	306.3
FZQ	42.1	67.7	96.2	122.8	151.1	185.1
FZR	42.1	67.7	96.2	122.8	151.1	185.1 
FMR	34.9	63.0	99.4	134.7	174.6	

That shows top speed in each gear at 7500rpms with 225/45/17's. So unless you're going to source an FSR or you're drag racing, like I said, not much difference.


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

and what should i expect to pay for one of these for mentioned dqb transmissions? i found one for 1000$ but that seems a bit high doesnt it?


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

20v master said:


> Yes, but the finals are different between them. I have a DBQ, FHB, FML, FMR, and ERR, and there's not much real world differences between them.
> 
> Code	1	2	3	4	5	6
> 
> ...


Good point about the final gear... the FZQ that was originally in my GLI has a final drive of 3.944 -vs- my current DQB's 3.316... this drops the rpm's on the highway about 400 from the FZQ's. So, like you said, not a huge difference - a little nicer for daily duties though.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

All_Euro said:


> Good point about the final gear... the FZQ that was originally in my GLI has a final drive of 3.944 -vs- my current DQB's 3.316... this drops the rpm's on the highway about 400 from the FZQ's. So, like you said, not a huge difference - a little nicer for daily duties though.


1-4 final on the FZQ is 3.94, but the final on 5-6 is 3.087 with 6th gear being .975. DBQ has 4.2 and 3.316, but the 6th gear is .912. At 80mph in 6th gear, there's only 0.3 mph difference, so I'm not sure where you're getting 400 rpm less at the same speed.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

20v master said:


> There is no 02J AWD trans. And the big thing to look for is the one piece case casting (not the bell housing half). The R32 02M's have a removable black stamped metal plate on the end of the trans that allows access and is a known weak point since the plate houses one bearing for one of the shafts. The early 4 cylinder 02M's don't have this, and don't have the issue. That said, the gearing is short on all the 4 cylinder AWD 02M's in the US. I'm in the middle of putting FWD 02M gears into an AWD 02M, but haven't gotten around to figuring out how to shim the actual gear stacks. Shimming the diff is easy, the stacks not so much. Unless you're really trying to custom spec gear ratios to your intended uses, they're all about the same short of sourcing a TDI trans from across the pond.


OP a TDI box will have longer gears and be beneficial for big power, on of our shop cars is making 617awhp through a stock TT225 O2M (no upgraded forks, or Diff). 

Adam-

Shimming the stacks isn't hard, just a bit time consuming. 

You need this ->right click save as -> http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_205.pdf


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> Adam-
> 
> Shimming the stacks isn't hard, just a bit time consuming.
> 
> You need this ->right click save as -> http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_205.pdf


I've read all that. I understand the process. Shimming the differential is easy, as there are access points on both sides. I don't understand how you measure the free play in the gear stacks once the case is assembled around them. Sorry to get off topic, but I've been meaning to ask this. Might need to start a thread in the manual trans forum.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Its the compression of the case, and how much it compresses under load from bolting and then how much it relaxes when unbolted. 

Atleast that was how I understood the manual when I did it.


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

ejg3855 said:


> Its the compression of the case, and how much it compresses under load from bolting and then how much it relaxes when unbolted.
> 
> Atleast that was how I understood the manual when I did it.


this is all very interesting but i much more interested in what is the going rate on one of the audi tt quattro transmissions if i was to find one i found one for $1000 im not sure if this is overpriced or priced fairly or priced low?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

NaSMK4 said:


> this is all very interesting but i much more interested in what is the going rate on one of the audi tt quattro transmissions if i was to find one i found one for $1000 im not sure if this is overpriced or priced fairly or priced low?


Yes, if it's an 02M, it's going to be ~$1000. Does that include the angle drive/bevel box? A quick ebay search would tell you that's a common middle ground price. Some are 5 speeds for $500 with no angle drive, some are $2600 brand new.


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

20v master said:


> Yes, if it's an 02M, it's going to be ~$1000. Does that include the angle drive/bevel box? A quick ebay search would tell you that's a common middle ground price. Some are 5 speeds for $500 with no angle drive, some are $2600 brand new.


can u please show me what the angle drive is? or looks like separate? so i know what to look for or perhaps just circle it on a picture lol


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

NaSMK4 said:


> can u please show me what the angle drive is? or looks like separate? so i know what to look for or perhaps just circle it on a picture lol




http://r.ebay.com/a1hEon

It goes where the passenger axle on a FWD trans would bolt to the cup flange, and sends power to the axle and the rear driveshaft.


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

20v master said:


> http://r.ebay.com/a1hEon
> 
> It goes where the passenger axle on a FWD trans would bolt to the cup flange, and sends power to the axle and the rear driveshaft.


OH DERP i knew what that was didnt realize what it was called.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I've got a 5 and 6 speed for sale in the classifieds right now 

Both are angle drive equipped.


$1000 is steep as TT's get older. But the prices are all over the place. I've paid between Free and $600 for them.

I can tell you that shipping VIA UPS is around $150 ( I just did one )


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

ejg3855 said:


> I've got a 5 and 6 speed for sale in the classifieds right now
> 
> Both are angle drive equipped.
> 
> ...


pmed!


----------

